

Hyhyhy.py – Presentation nano-framework. [GitHub] - MaciejCzyzewski
https://github.com/MaciejCzyzewski/Hyhyhy

======
MaciejCzyzewski
It's very simple project in python to create a static presentation. I hope
someone does it profit or want to contribute to the project.

